
If an algorithm draws lines on a map, is that the same as land surveying? - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/07/if-an-algorithm-draws-lines-on-a-map-is-that-the-same-as-land-surveying/
======
olliej
TLDR: a startup takes the existing survey data and uses it to highlight the
region on a map. Missippi says that this is an act of surveying - equating it
to a person out on site with little flags and the neat looking tripod thing
that surveyors use.

I wouldn’t consider that surveying, anymore than I would consider a friend a
surveyor if they printed a map and circled their house on it.

If we were being more extreme: according to missippi if you printed a bunch of
copies of a satellite picture and drew outlines of each property, you would be
a surveyor. Given I have done this for OSM that means I am now a surveyor. My
rates start at $500 per line.

